# looking for the impossible



## Maddie12321 (8 July 2020)

In October 2018 we bought a horse (completely uneducated) From a dodgy dealer. Long story short we had to have her pts a couple months later. I’d love to find out about her past but know barely anything about her.
Her name is (apparently) Skye/sky she’s a very very fine breed and she’s skewbald (very dark brown patches so nearly piebald) and she was 7 when we bought her. Her front right leg was all white and her other legs were top half brown and bottom half white. She was 15.2 and She was possibly used as a trotter horse or something like that judging on her confirmation and that she had awful suspensarys. Tia
Maddie


----------



## FrostKitten (8 July 2020)

I don't have an answer for you, but I do want to ask if you are sure the dealer was dodgy? Most dealers buy horses based on what they are told and usually don't have the horse very long so may not uncover any issues (if not obvious). I'm sorry that you had such a bad experience! Maybe someone knows more about her.


----------



## Maddie12321 (8 July 2020)

FrostKitten said:



			I don't have an answer for you, but I do want to ask if you are sure the dealer was dodgy? Most dealers buy horses based on what they are told and usually don't have the horse very long so may not uncover any issues (if not obvious). I'm sorry that you had such a bad experience! Maybe someone knows more about her.
		
Click to expand...

Hiya yes she 100% was and she’s very well known. Don’t want to mention names just to be on the safe Side but she’s done it to many many people x


----------



## FrostKitten (10 July 2020)

Maddie12321 said:



			Hiya yes she 100% was and she’s very well known. Don’t want to mention names just to be on the safe Side but she’s done it to many many people x
		
Click to expand...

There's always one!! I really hope you find the information you are looking for x


----------



## misst (13 July 2020)

Just wondering what part of the country you bought her from/you are in? She looks very like a horse I used to see (used as a trotter by travellers a lot) locally. Probably not the same horse but I always liked the look of this one.


----------



## Maddie12321 (13 July 2020)

misst said:



			Just wondering what part of the country you bought her from/you are in? She looks very like a horse I used to see (used as a trotter by travellers a lot) locally. Probably not the same horse but I always liked the look of this one.
		
Click to expand...

We bought her from bromsgrove from someone who only had her a few months. You don’t happen to have any pictures or know if anyone who does? X


----------



## misst (13 July 2020)

No I live in Surrey - she just looks like the one I used to see around and wince as she was so young to be thrashed down the road:-( I didn't know the people directly but they were local "settled" travellers - but then they have a lot of coloured horses - she was just nicely marked and quite fine so I always noticed her. Sorry.


----------



## Maddie12321 (13 July 2020)

misst said:



			No I live in Surrey - she just looks like the one I used to see around and wince as she was so young to be thrashed down the road:-( I didn't know the people directly but they were local "settled" travellers - but then they have a lot of coloured horses - she was just nicely marked and quite fine so I always noticed her. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Oh ok, no worries. Thank you x


----------



## misst (13 July 2020)

I hope you find some information anyway.


----------



## shergar (14 July 2020)

On Facebook there is a page called TRACE MY HORSE U K , some one might be able to help you. Sorry for your loss .


----------



## Maddie12321 (7 August 2020)

shergar said:



			On Facebook there is a page called TRACE MY HORSE U K , some one might be able to help you. Sorry for your loss .
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, we’ve tried that and unfortunately no luck x


----------

